# MASCAR 2 - The BeachJets!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR started our season with our fastest magnet car class, a week from today we slow things down with our BeachJet class at Gloucester Point Raceway. This will be a tuneup race for The Challenge on the following weekend, so bring out your T-Jets are join us on Tim Keevin's 4'x8' MaxTrax road course. Track opens at 8am with Tech at 11am.
Track picture and address: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/tims.html

Challenge legal ECHORR cars are legal under our BeachJet rules:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/bj-rules-dec-2009.htm
ECHORR Challenge info:
http://www.echorr.com/page5.php


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Sometimes this area is blessed with perfect weather, and today was one of those days...which led to a bunch of folks deciding they would rather be somewhere else, than racing slot cars inside. The racers who showed up were the committed lot, as racing is their life. I'm one of them, for sure! There was a very competitive bunch, with very close T-Jet pack racing, the order of the day. The B Main started of close with Tim Keevin, Mark Smith and Dan Mueller tied at the half way point. Then Mark and Tim pulled ahead, as Dan was on the gutters. Ronnie Jamerson was having car problems, Dale White was having a consistent drive. In the last heat, Tim uncorked his best run on the Yellow gutter to pull out a lap advantage on Mark, and Dan three back from Mark. Dale was four laps up on Ronnie, who soldiered on as his car was fast on the main straight, but dismally slow in the infield. Jeff Crabtree in retrospect won the A Main on the first segment, with a 31 on yellow...matching Tim's run in the B. James Kennedy and Tom Bowman shared the leading lap total on segment 2 and 3, with Jeff a lap back and Bubba 2 back from him. The final segment saw the leaders on the gutters, and the trailers on the power lanes. So the drama commenced, and Tom immediately had handling problems with multiple crashes over several laps leading to a track call. The guide pin had come loose, as the cheap driver was using Dollar Tree super glue! Bubba really finished strong with a 31 on white, Jeff getting 30 on blue...James struggling with a 29 on yellow and Tom only a 28 on red. So one lap separated the top four after 14 minutes of racing! 

Full pictorial racer report courtesy of Hugh Mongus:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/10-8-11.html

Next race Super Stock on Dan Mueller's Monster 6 laner, known as the Chesapeake Mile, Saturday October 29th
Pix and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/dans.html


----------

